# Finally got some new wheels!



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

That looks like a decent set of wheels for the price . 

Check out Nokian Tires | American Racing Wheels and Rims | TiresByWeb.com


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Hmm. Okay I think I actually kinda like those, let's see them on!


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Nice wheels I could never find them when I had my LS. Now I got an Eco the wheels are OK for me and like you: "I wanted the same size rim so I wouldn't have to mess with anything" As JJ says: Lets see them on the car. I think we have same color car!


----------

